
Issues in AWS us-east-1 launching instances - toddwprice
From a chat with a support agent:<p>&quot;it seems at the moment there is an internal issue affecting instance launches in the us-east-1 region. I&#x27;m trying to get updates right now&quot;
======
toddwprice
It never showed up in my PHD (personal health dashboard) so it may have been a
brief anomaly. Shared here in case others were seeing issues.

~~~
andy112
we are still seeing issues here

~~~
toddwprice
It did finally show up in our PHD, but it showed up as having been resolved:

"[08:52 AM PDT] Between 7:49AM PDT and 8:27AM PDT EC2 experienced elevated API
errors for instance related APIs in a single Availability Zone in the US-
EAST-1 region. Existing instances were not affected. The issue has been
resolved and the service is operating normally."

It was in US-EAST-1C.

~~~
andy112
we got 503s in multiple AZs in us-east-1 and are still unable to start a
specific instance in us-east-1b :(

